#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Linux/Servidor cache

## AFAFERREIRA

Amigos!

Tenho um pequeno provedor funcionando em Mikrotik apenas com cache DNS do proprio Mikrotik

Preciso de um cache em linux free.

Alguém poderia me ajuda a configurar o Debian ou Slackware ou qualquer um em linux para funcionar cache em paralelo com Mikrotik?

----------


## Bruno

Cara ajuda pra configurar vai ser difícil, mais ajuda pra tirar suas duvidas pode contar comigo 
procura sobre unbound

----------


## AFAFERREIRA

Amigo obrigado!

Baixei o Debian e começarei a instalar semana que vem!
Tenhuma maquina pentium 4 apenas para fazer cache depois irei compra uma maquina nova primeiro fazer funcionar nessa maquina.

Mikrotik com Cache Full em Debian em Debian.

Tenho uma RB2011iU já funcionando com Mikrotin com mas ou menos 30 clientes.
Por isso preciso fazer esse cache funcionar para poder colocar mas clientes.

----------


## mendoncarick

acompanhado, eu estou testando o thunder cache

----------


## AFAFERREIRA

Tenho uma maquina pentium 4 1.6ghz
2 hd's de 40,00 IDE.

Tentei instalar "debian-9.1.0-i386-netinst" nesta maquina faço toda a instalação instalo sem desktop apenas para servidor, tela preta apenas.
Mas não inicializar o sistema nem instalando em gráfico e nem instalando em modo tela preta.

Poderia me informa se na versão debian-9.1.0-i386-netinst pega em maquinas hd IDE, instalo tudo porém não inicializa.

Tenho apenas uma placa de rede por enquanto nessa maquina, é possivel fazer cache com apenas uma placa?

Tem alguma coisa haver a maquina?

vamos versar pelo whatsap se possível?

----------

